# Murcia free aire



## Biggarmac (Jan 25, 2020)

Parked on the free aire at Thader Commercial Centre.  Probably one of the less scenic aires around.  100 pitches.  About 140 a night here, with many cans in the adjacent parking area.  There are still masses of car park spaces left.  Surprisingly quiet here in the middle of all the car parks, with the A7 motorway nearby.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks nice and bright & vans well spaced out.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Parked on the free aire at Thader Commercial Centre.  Probably one of the less scenic aires around.  100 pitches.  About 140 a night here, with many cans in the adjacent parking area.  There are still masses of car park spaces left.  Surprisingly quiet here in the middle of all the car parks, with the A7 motorway nearby.View attachment 75931


Hi is the parking near to the city or easy access to it busses etc please


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 26, 2020)

There is a tram to the city about 400m from the aire.  It was free this weekend, but I believe its about 1.40 each way normally.  You are best to get here about lunchtime to be able to pick your spot.  The top of the aire is most favoured by people who have been before.  The bottom rows have to put up with vans going to and from the emptying points.  Shops here are closed on Sundays.


----------



## groyne (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived here, apart from the motorhome show at the NEC, I've never seen so many vans in one place.
Tram stop is near Aldi.

The tram is  1.40 each way.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 4, 2020)

Ooh the old Merc is the same colour as my previous one.


----------



## spigot (Feb 4, 2020)

Looks worse than my worst campsite nightmare!


----------



## groyne (Feb 4, 2020)

It's clean, level, has amenities and is free. It's a good place to restock the larder. I've paid for a lot worse than this.


----------

